# 97 altima sputtering and a little backfireing



## DiamondGuy (Sep 8, 2006)

OK! So this is my first post and I have a really fun question and I think the title says it all. I have a 97 altima I think a GXE or something, but the problem is that recently it has started to sputter and slightly backfire when I accelerate some of the time. Now I have heard that this could be related to the timing chain but I really do know so if anyone out there can help it would be much appreciated.

O yea I forgot to mention that the car has 190K miles on it, not sure if this makes it easier for you guys

Thanks in advance.


DaimondGuy


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

first things first. Get the normal crap outta the way. Plugs, wires, cap/rotor, air filter, fuel filter, possibly O2 sensor (even though it might not throw a code it could still be going bad on you). I'd give those things a shot first. 


Darktide


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mine is doing the same thing - new plugs, wires, cap and rotor. ive narrowed it down to maf and throttle position sensor. the voltage is good on my tps but the resistance is all wrong. i havent tested the maf but im sure after the 300k or so miles on it, its going bad...


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> mine is doing the same thing - new plugs, wires, cap and rotor. ive narrowed it down to maf and throttle position sensor. the voltage is good on my tps but the resistance is all wrong. i havent tested the maf but im sure after the 300k or so miles on it, its going bad...



Your kidding! YOU have a Altima with 300,000 miles on it! Shit mine's at 204,000 miles Whats your secret?! I think mine will disolve to rust before I reach 300k


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, the body has that many miles on it, but the engine only has about 70k or so... the maf is the original piece though... if its never been changed, it has about 300k miles on it. pretty amazing huh?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> lol, the body has that many miles on it, but the engine only has about 70k or so... the maf is the original piece though... if its never been changed, it has about 300k miles on it. pretty amazing huh?



Any signs of surface rust since your in the snow belt now? There great cars, but mine has so many small ding-dents, scratches and now the rear wheel well is starting to rust through that I just gave up. Its stricly a commuter car from home to work and back. If I can get 250K or another year I'll be happy. I figure a 11-12 year old car has served me long enough.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

none yet. havent been thru any snow yet either though... the car just got here a couple months ago. its going into the garage for the winter. found me a beater sentra se-r that ill be using for snow driving.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

just becareful. Driving on the road with any salt will give you problems unless you wash it right after. I suggest giving the floor and wheel wells some undercoating. Its kept most of my cars in pretty decent shape. The other trick people use is to coat the underside with tranny fluid, though I'm not too keen on that one as the oil washes off and that can't be good for the environment.


Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> just becareful. Driving on the road with any salt will give you problems unless you wash it right after. I suggest giving the floor and wheel wells some undercoating. Its kept most of my cars in pretty decent shape. The other trick people use is to coat the underside with tranny fluid, though I'm not too keen on that one as the oil washes off and that can't be good for the environment.
> 
> 
> Darktide



Thats why most New England car don't last beyound 10 years. Like I mentioned, my Altima will probably dissolve before first. Then again its over 10 years old


----------

